# Ft Mcrea Clean Up Head Count



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Looking to see how many people will for sure be out at the clean up/cook out. Please only post a number of people that you are bringing including yourself so we know how much food is needed for the cook out. Example: If you are bringing your wife and 3 kids just post a 5.

I will get it started since I don't know if anyone will be with me or not I will post a 1

1


----------



## Jhoe (May 4, 2009)

2


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

2


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

1

Jimmy


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

2


----------



## Coolmaker (Mar 22, 2009)

3


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

2

Skip


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

And don't forget, we have to add Tom's 30:bowdown:

Skip


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

2


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

1


----------



## Sea Monkey (Dec 26, 2008)

The OLE give back.

1


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2007)

1


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

2


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

We will let you know tomorrow how many may be on Banana Tom's boat. The Warrington Methodist Rangers meet tonight, Wednesday, and we will have a count. This time we invited parents to come and help and observe their children sharing in the clean up.

The more the better.

Old Flat Head Tom










Now, that's an old flat head!


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

At Least 2. 

What time? Sorry if I missed the time.


----------



## KingMe!!! (Apr 25, 2008)

1, will try and muster up some more help though. weather pending.


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

2


----------



## nonameangler+1 (May 13, 2009)

3


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

2


----------



## Gone Fishin' Too (Oct 3, 2007)

2


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

12 Rangersfrom Warrington United Metdoist Church, Oldflathead and Bobbie and BananaTom.



Working on Beachsitter (My wife)


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

If I added correctly that is 53 so far

wowowow. We really need to work on food. after a hard day in the heat...we want to be fed.So what is on the table?? I'll bring baked beans 

I'm excited wtih so many showing up. No a drop of trash should be left after we get done!!! way to go PFF'rs:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

0


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

hey dan if you need a break from workin on the elbow room

i would be happy to give you a ride let me know:letsdrink


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

> *jjam (7/15/2009)*1
> 
> Jimmy


2 edited....Finally, my wife says she wants to meet some PFFer's.....Her perceptionthatwe're just a bunch of fishing guys talking fish stuff has kept her away despite my pleas to attendPFF get togethers...I assure, she's a pretty AWESOMEgirlI've loved dearly for 21+ married years+ 6 yrs of dodging the inevitable before marriage...However, she can bea hard headed persistantcajun girl...Oops! Don't mention I said that!! LOL No kidding, you'll love her too!

Jimmy


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Sorry folks I'm going to have to cancel. I was just "reminded" that it's my moms birthday on Saturday and on top of that Igot a phone call from some friends in Atlanta that said they are coming down for the weekend.......sorry folks Nikki and I were looking forward to it!


----------



## reefcreature (Oct 3, 2007)

2-3 weather permitting


----------



## pski332 (Mar 19, 2008)

Will have 3 kayaking over.

Will try and bring something to eat


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

The spousal unit has baked cookies all afternoon and made a Pesto/Shrimp Salad to share.

Looking forward to the clean up, meeting new folks, a day not working (?), well on the boat, on the beach, doing something GOOD!

See y'all there.

Tom and Bobbie Vandiver


----------

